# Sheepshead at the Jetties?



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck with sheephead at the jetties? If so is there any advice you can offer. I know the boat guys do well, but they can fish a more vertical angle to detect the nibbles better and then they can power the fish away from the rocks instead of into them.

Thanks,


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

to stay on sheepshead do you have to have a trolling motor or do you anchor up to stay close? Im talking about fishing from a smaller vessel without power poles.


----------



## Doc Ando (Mar 10, 2014)

We use two anchors on a smaller boat. Once they stop biting we move up. 
On a bigger boat, anchoring can be more of a challenge. So the tide/swells play a role on where and how you anchor. 
I think they should be coming in soon from the wrecks.


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there a place to dig up some fiddler crabs you can access without a boat? I was just going to take a shovel or seomthing and catch them by hand. The only place i could think of was cherry grove in the inlet, but its so far.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Killasnipe said:


> Is there a place to dig up some fiddler crabs you can access without a boat? I was just going to take a shovel or seomthing and catch them by hand. The only place i could think of was cherry grove in the inlet, but its so far.


My experience with fiddlers is that you don't dig them up. I have encountered numerous crabs in the marsh grass up in the sound. Take a cardboard box or a cooler, lay it flat on the ground. Set a couple of two by fours at a forty degree angle from the box edges to form a corral of sorts and drive them into the trap. JMO......


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

okay, that sounds cool! are there any crabs at the oyster recycling center? do you wade through the grass to scare them out towards the makeshift trap?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have it on good word the sheeps are there.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't know if they are there or not. Used to see hundreds at a time in the marsh grass up in the inlet in morehead city. You could probably use a fine mesh net and catch them as well if they are around. They tend to run away from you, that's why I say you can corral them. Good luck. Sheepshead are good eats.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Any sheepshead ever caught around the HBSP jetties?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CodyV7Mc said:


> Any sheepshead ever caught around the HBSP jetties?


Tons.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Headed down there Saturdsy. Any tips on catching them?


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

I am trying to find a way to fish for them from shore without much luck. there does not seem to be much out there. I know if you are fishing from a boat or pier and can fish vertical you will have better luck due to the faint bite. Stay with smaller sharp hooks but with enough thickness; I recommend Owner Gorilla light. Need heavy enough line to get them quickly away from the rocks. Best baits are fiddler crabs and barnacles, but if the pinfish are not bad yet you should do fine with calms. Let me know how it works out, I will be trying to figure it out l


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have tried and failed for them at the jetties when it is a slow day for bluefish....
I have caught puffers, black sea bass, and reds while attempting to catch sheepshead- expect some action.

You will snag a lot, but they are out there. I have seen guys that know their stuff load up on sheepies at the jetty. You can probably get fiddlers in the marsh on the other side of the jetty.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Depending on the weather, we are going tomorrow. Rain won't stop us but lightning will. Lol. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Surf Religion (Mar 13, 2016)

For Jetty fishing sheephead I use one of those cheap telescoping 16ft crappie poles from bass pro shop. This allows you to get the bait away from the rocks and fish more vertical, like a boat. Use mono on the lighter side to feel the bite and when you hook a big one just keep the rod tip up and let the fish wear itself out before you net it. I always use fiddlers or hermit crabs. If you can gather some medium sized hermit crabs break the shell to get them out and chum the shell right where you are fishing, those sheepies will lose their mind.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Surf Religion said:


> For Jetty fishing sheephead I use one of those cheap telescoping 16ft crappie poles from bass pro shop. This allows you to get the bait away from the rocks and fish more vertical, like a boat. Use mono on the lighter side to feel the bite and when you hook a big one just keep the rod tip up and let the fish wear itself out before you net it. I always use fiddlers or hermit crabs. If you can gather some medium sized hermit crabs break the shell to get them out and chum the shell right where you are fishing, those sheepies will lose their mind.


Hey, thanks for the tips.... I'll try it next time :fishing:


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

I was finally able to begin trying for sheepshead off the jetty this past weekend and while I have more experimenting and learning to do I feel it will be possible to catch the things consistently from the jetty itself. If anyone is interested this is what I did learn on my first attempt. Temp was mid nineties and the ocean current was from the south. I fished where the beach intersected the jetty out to the sunken boat on the inside. I think a little further out on the ocean side would be better but the current from the south made me try the inside this time. I used fiddler crabs and used a bunch. Average this trip was a one to two dozen per targeted fish. The bait stealers seemed to be mainly puffers and we caught several nice ones. Sharp kahle hooks worked better than circle of J-hooks. Tried the long rod fished as a cane pole but liked using a smaller rod, 7' med-heavy with 20# braid and 20# flouro. leader better. Used several different set ups that did not work at all and settled on a double dropper rig spaced like you would for pomps. with a short 3-4" loop. We did not catch any keeper sized but I just really wanted to see if you could detect the bite and get the fish in without fishing from a boat. The next time I plan to time the tides a little better, seemed the higher the better, and with a current from the north to fish the ocean side and further out. I hope this helps and if anybody tries and has any advise please let me know so I can put into practice next time


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm new to sheepshead fishing also, I can't wait to go again... I usually use a Carolina rig with 1oz. or smaller weight with braid and flouro. leader, 7' rod and 3000 series spin reel. I saw one rig with a small weight that slides on the leader and seem to not get hung in the rocks as bad, thanks for the info.


----------

